# Moving to Dubai As A Student



## bobbaka (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm from Los Angeles and moving to Dubai as a student in September. I've noticed that most people are asking for a rent in advance and unfortunately I won't able accommodate such demands. What are your suggestions? The school is not providing us with assistance and it has offered us to look short-term arrangements, which in my opinion seem pretty pricey. Any help would be appreciated. Can you guys also advise if if Vonage or Line2 work in UAE?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

To be honest, Dubai is definitely not the best place to study. What's wrong with studying in the USA? 

Also, if you don't have the cash or a way to get it, it's probably pretty challenging to get your housing sorted out. Maybe you can stay with a friend for a while?


----------



## bobbaka (Jan 12, 2012)

Am I correct to assume that you haven't lived in California during the last 5 years? The cost of an MBA is at $90,000 out here and it takes two years pluse the cost of living in Los Angeles which is at least $40,000. I'm Iranian-American and have lived in the U.S. for a long time, but it has never felt like home to me. I used to work in Dubai and I liked the way I felt when I worked there. Let me also say, people are different and have different tastes.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

I would second Froglet,

This isn't the best place to study and the quality isn't that great and fancy, that is why most Emiratis are sent abroad by their families to the US or UK to get their degrees.

There are better alternatives around the world for an MBA - if you want your MBA to work for you that is. 

An MBA is probably different than a normal Bachelors, but I would still think very carefully about choosing Dubai to study.

Of course we are not here to advise you on what you want to do in your life, so let us get back to the subject.

nearly every place here would require you to at least pay every 3 months, most every 6.

you will be paying the premium of short letting in which you can pay every month. 

The best way of doing it is getting a loan (in the US) to pay for your 1 year accommodation. 

otherwise, if you are willing to share with others, you can maybe try find someone that has already rented an apartment and then agree with them that you will pay them every month.

Good luck


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Since the decision has already been made, can only comment on housing options. 
I am afraid that there are not too many options though. Do look at a short term let for 1 month and then decide on a longer term rental. A lot also depends on where the campus is located. Also, the most economical option would be to share an apartment with 1 or 2 of your classmates. Other people will be and must have been in the same boat as you - connect with them through facebook etc and see what they are planning.
If the college is a big one, there must surely be options which cater to students.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at Air BnB to see if you can find something to at least give you a point to start from.


----------

